# ATV Wings



## snowman7563 (Nov 9, 2010)

So like everyone else, I had no luck finding decent wings for my atv plow. After looking at some other posts and ideas I decided to make my own. I thought I would post them on here so others could look at them and give me input or make there own. I have a Polaris 800 with a Glacier 2 plow system. So check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

i like the flexible bottom idea. i have a warn plow with their wing on
one side.


----------



## snowman7563 (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys. Ya I hope they work well. I dont know If i'll have to take one of them of so I can angle the plow and move snow instead of having the box effect. I made them out of 3/16in A.R. Steel. Also I removed the original wear bar because it was only a 2 inch and once I looked into it more I noticed that only gave me about a 1/2 inch of wear before it would get to the plow. I ended up making a 3in by 48in wear bar out of the A.R. steel. Maybe that will work better. I noticed other guys had done the same thing with there glacier plows saying the stock bar is soft metal. I made 3 though so in the dead of winter I dont have to make another one I just have to bolt the new one on, but I think this 3in A.R. will last a while.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

i made my scraper from 3-1/2 by 3/8 cutter steel and put the holes in the
center. when the one side wears down just flip it for another edge. its also
a lot heavier for a little more downforce.--irv

thats a nice setup you have!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice wings. If I plowed with my ATV more I would definatly put wings on it.


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

what did you use for brackets? i was using 1/4 angle iron and just bent those in half.


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

Key to keeping the wings in place is a diagonal brace from the front of the wing attached to the face of the blade. I fabricated a new wing this year for the front blade and attached the diagonal brace at the top of the wing. The wing bent itself outwards at the bottom. I have 3/16 plate as a wing with a 1/2" pin attaching it to the blade through 1/2" schedule 40 pipe with a 1/2"copper pipe as a liner inside of the steel pipe. The diagonal brace is a 1/4" x 3/4" flat bar with a 1/4" bolt attaching it to the top of the blade and a 5/16" pin attaching at the front of the wing. I can pull the 5/16" pin from the front of the wing then pivot the assembly behind the blade when I want to plow the snow to the left side of the machine. No tools required, fast and easy. Not much snow here this year!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd like to have wings on my plow blade. The problem is, it wouldn't fit on the trailer for transport to the jobs. with wings on it.


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

Do this 

























Round works in the square just as well if not better, wont rust in between uses .Next set will be with round in suare.


----------

